# Rocket Reel Company



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

On the British competition thread I noticed there is a reel, one I've never heard of, mfg by the Rocket Reel Company.
I checked out the price, 330 pounds, or $407.30.
Looks like a tight reel.
Has anyone here tried one?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Very nice, I used a TG-F1 (6500 size) built around the famous Rocket Bearings, Rocket Lightweight spools and Rocket Oils. From quality components manufactured here in the UK.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have always got my eye out for one of these... Just waiting to snatch one!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

lrs said:


> On the British competition thread I noticed there is a reel, one I've never heard of, mfg by the Rocket Reel Company.
> I checked out the price, 330 pounds, or *$407.30.*
> Looks like a tight reel.
> Has anyone here tried one?


May want to recheck the math........that's $517 USD at today's currency rates.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I might be wrong, but with overseas orders the VAT at 20% might not apply.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I did a google search, pulled up a conversion website and typed in the US dollars. If your figure is more accurate that's fine, but I really did not start this thread to get into currency. 
I just wanted to know if anyone has any personal experience with this reel.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Led said:


> I might be wrong, but with overseas orders the VAT at 20% might not apply.


It's been my experience that some of the UK dealers will credit you the 20% VAT....others will not, and I'm not sure why.

lrs......When the rocket reels first surfaced, I was interested (never purchased) and they generated lots of interest.....Since the AKIOS

surfaced.....not as much. AKIOS has put the pressure on several manufacturers.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

never had them change a price ....but theyve never charged me for shipping either....


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I know what you mean dsurf.
I have 2 Akios reels, a 656 and a Shuttle.
I am very pleased with both.
I have the Shuttle on a Zziplex 427SU at the moment.
I have 1 mag removed, and lubed with yellow rocket fuel.
It casts better than I do.

My only complaint about the Akios is the mag control knob is kind of small.
I received a PM with a helpful hint I have not yet tried, but it sounded good.
A tire from a toy truck might fit right over the knob.
But then I'd probably have to go to WalMart for a toy truck.
I'll have to think that one over.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The mag control knobs on the Tourno mm3 series of reels is much bigger (longer) and easier to grab hold of.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I wonder if one will be available from Akios that would replace the knob on a Shuttle?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

lrs said:


> I wonder if one will be available from Akios that would replace the knob on a Shuttle?


Before the Tournos were in production, I was told, by Akios, that the Tourno knobby mag would fit the Shuttle (just replace it) or you could replace the entire left side plate. Haven't tried it myself


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

I hope to have replacement knobs available soon.

Tommy


----------

